# IE6 User aufgepasst - Feature geht nach Hinten los



## Patrick Kamin (14. November 2002)

Hi

Für jeden der denkt, dass er mit dem IE6+ nach den ettlichen patches die heraus kamen, sicher durch inet surft irrt. Gerade nach ein paar patchen trat eine riesen Lücke im IE auf.
Es ist mögliche über WindowsHilfe cross skripting source auszuführen, welcher es ermöglicht die lokale DOS konsole zu starten und in dieser alle befehle auszuführen die das System her gibt.

Stellt das "active Scripting" in den IE optionen aus, oder stellt es auf Abfrage. Oder benutzt gleich Mozilla oder so

für den, der es mal testen möchte ob es bei ihm klappt kann hier clicken


WICHTIG! diese Seite löscht gar nichts bei euch, es führt lediglich den command "shutdown -s -f -t 0" aus, welcher das runterfahren erzwingt. wenn ihr also noch offene text dokumente habt sichert sie vorher, dann wird nichts weiter passieren..


shutdown. BITTE sichert alle eure Daten.

Und wenn nichts passiert, dann habt ihr diesmal glück gehabt


----------



## xbs (14. November 2002)

bäh, meins is cooler und kann auch angeguckt werden, ohne dass irgendwas passiert:

http://ostmoderne.de/wer_ist_hier_der_boss.html


zu den quellen, der da oben leider nicht genannt hat:

http://online.securityfocus.com/archive/1/298748/2002-11-02/2002-11-08/2


und gibs sowas acuh noch für andere browser:

http://www.heise.de/ct/browsercheck/demos.shtml


----------



## eViLaSh (15. November 2002)

irgendwie erschreckend...

danke für die warnung


----------



## Christian Fein (15. November 2002)

ausweg ---> mozilla.org


----------

